# Looking for these types of clamps



## AuMonkeyBoy (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm looking for any information about the clamps on each side of the pipe clamp. They have a rail on both top and bottom and does a great job at distributing the pressure evenly. My dad found them in a country flea market. 

This is not the best picture, but I forgot to take a picture this morning. 

I haven't found anything like them and would love 3 more.

New to the forum as well


----------



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

I can't see them very well in the picture but just guessing i'd say they're some type of panel clamp.

http://www.rockler.com/damstom-38-in-panel-clamp-blue


----------



## AuMonkeyBoy (Aug 19, 2016)

That is it, or a very updated version. Thank you. Going to look into getting a couple of these.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

nxtgeneration said:


> I can't see them very well in the picture but just guessing i'd say they're some type of panel clamp.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/damstom-38-in-panel-clamp-blue


I think that one is better. It's more or less clamp and cauls in one. As much as they cost though I would keep using pipe clamps.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

those are just plain ole "pipe clamps" - you buy the doohickies, and supply your own pipe - any length you want....

my fav, for my purposes, because they have "legs"

https://www.amazon.com/Bessey-BPC-H...F8&qid=1471628416&sr=1-1&keywords=pipe+clamps


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Is something like this what you are looking for, these are discontinued but there are probably other brands if you do a search:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...table_clamps_53_double_clamp_fixture_for.html


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

nxtgeneration said:


> I can't see them very well in the picture but just guessing i'd say they're some type of panel clamp.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/damstom-38-in-panel-clamp-blue


That looks very useful, but I could probably rig up something just like that out of Unistrut for under $20 each.


----------



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

MEP1 said:


> That looks very useful, but I could probably rig up something just like that out of Unistrut for under $20 each.


Yup, I need a set and I was thinking unistrut would be the ticket. Just haven't needed them yet so i haven't made any.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

AuMonkeyBoy said:


> I'm looking for any information about the clamps on each side of the pipe clamp. They have a rail on both top and bottom and does a great job at distributing the pressure evenly. My dad found them in a country flea market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like using these Veritas clamps for gluing up panels. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=31181&cat=1,43838
I know they are as much as good cabinet clamps, but they can clamp unlike any cabinet or pipe clamp. A few of these used in conjunction with other clamps can greatly improve your glue ups, I know it helped mine. They work with any width panel from 6 inches to 60 inches (and beyond).

First off you can lay your individual pieces on a nice flat, stable surface, knowing that the glue won't stain your work from the pipe touching it, or glue gumming up cabinet clamps.









Next you can stack them to save bench space.









But best of all, as you tighten the clamps, the squeeze the parts flat so there are no alignment issues of individual pieces. There is no need to even consider splines, or biscuits, or dominos. 










Before you complain that I'm trying to sell you all something..... I've been a member for a few years and didn't make it through the password reset. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the double pipe style is apparently still available

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/browseproducts/Pony-Double-Pipe-Clamp-Set--1-2-.html


----------

